# Magnetospeed



## Chad (Apr 6, 2013)

MagnetoSpeed V2 on OBR: http://www.magnetospeed.com/



















CZ 452






POI Shift:

I shot four groups with the OBR; each groups was three shots, two with the device off(green circle) and two with it on





Shot two groups with the CZ 452 17hmr, 17gr Hornady. Three shots with it off and five with it on.


----------



## Chad (Apr 6, 2013)

Top target, shot w/ CZ 452, 17hmr, 17gr Hornady, 200yds:

Green circle, 5rds, no magnetospeed attached
Red lines, 5rds w/ magnetospeed.

Second target down, shot w/ OBR, 168gr Hornady TAP, 200yds:

Green circles, 5rds, no magnetospeed attached
unmarked, 5rds, w/ magnetospeed

Target 3, 4 and yellow box shots on target 1 are from sling/no sling with a new sling I'm trying out.






168 TAP average velocity for 6 shots was 2540fps first time out, today for 5 shots it was 2545fps

17gr Hornady was 2615fps before and 2573fps today, both five shot strings.


----------

